# Griots Finest Hose Nozzle



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

Anyone here have one of these?

I have wanted one since I got my first Griots Catalog but just could not pay $99.00 for a nozzle and shut-off valve. But after going through two nozzles already and getting some extra cash at Christmas I decided to buy them anyway. Placed the order last week and they finally came yesterday.

In the ad, he says it weighs a full pound. While I expected that, I had no idea just how big this thing would be. This thing is HUGE. It is almost like a firehose nozzle. Have not actually used it yet in detailing the car, but I did hook it up and try it out. It is a pretty serious nozzle. I can definately say I would not loan it to my neighbor.

I also bought a new Water Hose from Sears. The Craftsman 100% Rubber Hose. It is 100 Feet long and about $25.00 cheaper than the one from Griots. Both have brass ends.

To go with both these items I purchased a set of three Quick Disconnects from Griots. Pretty excited about these. Hopefully they will not leak.

Now I need a nice Hose Reel and I will be all set for Spring!


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

GSR13 said:


> *Anyone here have one of these?
> 
> Now I need a nice Hose Reel and I will be all set for Spring! *


I was given one for Christmas. While it works very well and does as advertised it may be overkill and I cringe at the thought someone paid almost $100 for a nozzle and shut off valve. I sincerely doubt this thing will ever break.

You can find the same hose reel Griots sell on the web for considerably less than the $199 they're asking.


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Griots Finest Hose Nozzle*



beauport said:


> *You can find the same hose reel Griots sell on the web for considerably less than the $199 they're asking. *


While I really like Griots, I would never buy anything from them that I can find somewhere else. Believe me, I looked for the Hose Nozzle other places but could find nothing like it.

I will definately get the Hose Reel some place else.

As for your Nozzle, I cannot wait to see how you like it over the long term. While I find the cost to be excessive, I look at it long term. I figure I go through a nozzle a year which is around $10.00. If this one lasts 10 years then I am even. And considering Griots has a lifetime warranty, I figure I should be covered.

Besides, I really like the design of the nozzle and the way it sprays. I just expected it to be a little smaller.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

I bought an extremely similar model from Costco made by Bonaire. It was $19.99. Missing the shutoff valve, but the rest of the features/functions are almost identical.

Definitely a pleasure to wash the car with this. My only complaint on my model is no shutoff valve.


----------



## beauport (Jul 2, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Griots Finest Hose Nozzle*



GSR13 said:


> *As for your Nozzle, I cannot wait to see how you like it over the long term. While I find the cost to be excessive, I look at it long term. I figure I go through a nozzle a year which is around $10.00. If this one lasts 10 years then I am even. And considering Griots has a lifetime warranty, I figure I should be covered.
> *


Oh I'm with you on the quality of the thing and your point is well taken about it lasting and being of value over time. I was just saying I cringed about having someone else pay 100 bucks for a nozzle for me.


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Griots Finest Hose Nozzle*




beauport said:


> *Oh I'm with you on the quality of the thing and your point is well taken about it lasting and being of value over time. I was just saying I cringed about having someone else pay 100 bucks for a nozzle for me. *


I know what you mean. I would never tell anyone, unless I know them very well, that I paid that for a Nozzle. Most people already think I am crazy, that would just confirm it.


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

jw said:


> *I bought an extremely similar model from Costco made by Bonaire. It was $19.99. Missing the shutoff valve, but the rest of the features/functions are almost identical.
> 
> Definitely a pleasure to wash the car with this. My only complaint on my model is no shutoff valve.  *


Interesting. I will have to take a look at it and see how it compares.

As for the ShutOff Valve, I really debated on whether or not to buy this. Having the Nozzle in hand makes me really glad I did. The Valve will make it a little more convenient.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Griots is very competitive with detail products ($$ wise) for your finish, everything else they sell *usually* can be found cheaper else where.


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

GSR13 said:


> *Interesting. I will have to take a look at it and see how it compares.
> 
> As for the ShutOff Valve, I really debated on whether or not to buy this. Having the Nozzle in hand makes me really glad I did. The Valve will make it a little more convenient. *


My other complaint is that it's not the best device for watering the garden. The spray is either too hard, or too much water flow. Can't really find a low volume shower setting. Maybe if I just crack the spigot a bit... dunno... it's too cold to test now!

Last week I had to thaw the nozzle and part of the hose in a bucket of hot water so I could wash the car.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I've seen a very similar nozzle at Home Depot for about $25. Griots trigger nozzle is also a commonly available item.

I think I've found less expensive sources for most of the non-detailing products they sell. I've thought about putting a list together...


----------



## Chipster (Dec 23, 2001)

Oh the Griot's nozzle....I have lusted for one of those since I took delivery of my first catalog. But, alas, I can't seem to part with $100 for the nozzle. Usually I can justify spending the money on almost anything, but justification on this one eludes me.

I bought the following:








from Calcarcover.com. It's plastic and was like $12. I've run it over twice and it still works, but the plastic is cracking.

Then I found this:
http://www.shoplifestyleonline.com/nt584.html








Looks to me to be very similar to the Griot's nozzle and it's only $40.

Does anyone know if it's the same nozzle Costco has?


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Chipster said:


> *
> Then I found this:
> http://www.shoplifestyleonline.com/nt584.html
> 
> ...


Yes, this is the same nozzle. If I look closely at it, I think I can see the brand Bonaire.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Bump

FWIW, I picked this up for $20 at Home Depot this morning. I'll see if it works or not at tomorrow evening's post caravan, pre-fest car wash. Considerably cheaper than Griot's version, but the clerk still thought I was nuts.


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

Also, speaking of quick disconnects and Home Depot.. I bought LEGO brand male and female brass quick disconnects at Home Depot a couple of years ago. The plastic ones break too easily. The brass ones work great, and dont bend and break with pulling pressure on the hose. I think they were $3.99 a piece.


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

Cliff3 said:


> *Bump
> 
> FWIW, I picked this up for $20 at Home Depot this morning. I'll see if it works or not at tomorrow evening's post caravan, pre-fest car wash. Considerably cheaper than Griot's version, but the clerk still thought I was nuts. *


That is an excellent price. I would miss the ShutOff Valve (which I know I could add), but that price is a much better deal.

One thing for certain, I love my Griot's Nozzle, provided I have good water pressure.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

The griots one is $75 bucks :yikes:


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

$4 at Home Depot for a brass shut off valve...maybe I'll pick one up.


----------



## GSR13 (Apr 30, 2002)

tgravo2 said:


> *The griots one is $75 bucks :yikes: *


Yes, but if you buy it with the ShutOff Valve it is $99.00. Expensive, yes, but worth it to me. I love mine and the thing is solid as a rock.

Not something I would normally spen money on, but given the lifetime guarantee from Griot's, and the fact I go through two nozzle's a year, it works out in the end.

Now that HomeDepot has the Bonaire, I might take a look at it just to see how it compares the one I have.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I picked up an expensive ($10  ) shut-off valve from Orchard Supply Hardware, so this little baby has set me back $30 now. I'm going to need to use it soon too, my car is pretty dusty and we're getting a bit of mist up here this afternoon. 

Since it's always fun to post pics, here's a better one of the nozzle:


----------



## Chipster (Dec 23, 2001)

I went to Costco a couple weeks ago and for $19 bought a "nozzle kit" that included the nozzle similar to Griots "fire hose", a typical "gun" style nozzle, a "wand" type; the kit also included a brass quick disconnect so you can easliy change from one type to another.

The "fire hose" nozzle works awesome, Id' take a picture of them but I'm moving and everything is packed. 

When you go to Costco I found it in the gardening section by the hoses. This section is usually not in a aisle, but out in the center area of the floor.

Good luck!

Chip


----------

